# RollItUp.Org Book??



## Arrid (Jul 11, 2007)

Someone could make a bit of cash..
Might have already been suggested but it'd be a killer idea to make a dummies guide to growing weed..

​


----------



## mogie (Jul 11, 2007)

I bet it is already in the works. The people who run this site don't do it for fun. They are in it for $$$$$$ 

The more users that can be attracted the more income.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 11, 2007)

Ahh too true. 
Someone should beat them to it


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 12, 2007)

Actually Rollitup is a non profit organization... and we are barely squeaking by with the sponsor's ads.... although the sponsors are paying the bills so be nice to them. I started this web site as a hobby when overgrow went down, I am glad to see it turning into a very nice community.

Happy Smoking
Rollitup


----------



## bush basher (Jul 12, 2007)

its class the best forum on the net in my eyes. and it jus keeps gettin better an better!!!!


----------



## mogie (Jul 12, 2007)

Barely getting by ... lol

With that latest new sponsor you landed that was a biggie (in the ad is says something about as seen on tv). That must pull in some $$$$ 

Everytime there is a hit on this site it means $$$ for rollitup and his sponsors. Like I said they aren't doing this out of the goodness of their hearts. This is a business for them. Nothing wrong with. People work to make money.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 12, 2007)

mogie said:


> Barely getting by ... lol
> 
> With that latest new sponsor you landed that was a biggie (in the ad is says something about as seen on tv). That must pull in some $$$$
> 
> Everytime there is a hit on this site it means $$$ for rollitup and his sponsors. Like I said they aren't doing this out of the goodness of their hearts. This is a business for them. Nothing wrong with. People work to make money.


As the site gets more popular and busier, the rollitup servers have to be upgraded. There are a lot of running costs in keeping a site going with maintenance and everything else.

Where else does rollitup make money from it doesnt sell anything, it just relys on advertising.

Now the fact that we have 4 advertisers on here that provide funds for rollitup most of this goes back into the site to keep it running.


----------

